#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >     ɿ   - -

## Mohamed

--------------------------
  
           100                                   
 

 
----------------------------
            ɿ


   100                                        
------------------------------
                      -               
 See More:    ɿ   - -

----------


## Mohamed

*"    ""   * 


 



      ǡ        ""                       ϡ           ʡ               40    1971                   4  ݡ        6 .

           ǡ                                      ͡                                          .

                                         6           ӡ                                    ǡ      .

                    ""     ɡ                   ǡ                .

     ɡ "    ѡ                           ͡        .. ..  ͡             :                           .      ..       .. .           :                      ɡ          ..    ".

                                 ɡ                  .

----------


## Mohamed



----------


## Mohamed



----------


## Mohamed

:                            
**   
 
                                                                                                                         :            . 

                                                                       "  "                             "   "                                                                                    " "                                . 

                                                                                                                                           . 

                                " "                    :                   :     . 

                                                                                                     . 

                                                                                                             :              .
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

.



       (              )                                       (  )                     ɡ             . 

        .

              ɿ    ʡ            . 

         25             4      .

                                         . 

                                               .               ѡ    (50 )  ɡ    .                . 

                                          ʡ      ǡ     ʡ        . 

        ɡ       ʡ               ɻ            19  .

----------


## Mohamed

*-   - ""    19/3/2011   :*

*:                .*

*     "  "       ѡ                  15 .*

*               .*

*      ǡ                          ɡ        .*

*    1923  4     1919 .*

*         .*

* 1923               " "     ѡ      ڡ     Ϻ            .*

*         ȡ    ɡ     ..      ѡ    .*

*      ѡ     ɡ                           .*

*                            Ǻ            ɡ     .*

*    ǡ       ǡ                 .*

*                        .*

*:        ..             ɡ    ͡                   "" ͡         ɡ    ɡ    ǡ         .*

*        25 ѡ                       .*

*           ޡ   ޡ                  ǡ                     .*

*                           .*

*                   ϡ              "  "        35%  ϡ         65%            ɡ          ǿ!*

*        :*
*1-   1984                    84- 1987.*

*2-   1987        ѡ        ɡ          1987- 1990    8%   (  10%).*

*3-   1995          .*

*4-      2000          .*

*5-     2005        ǡ            .                120                         .*

*6-                ɡ              ̺      ѡ          .*

*                       "    "       ""           ϡ              .*

*  -   -                -      ɡ   -                  .*

*                 .*

*               .*

*               ɡ                    .*

*:      ..*

*                                   ɡ       ӡ         .*

*           ʺ     Ϻ       .*

*        ɺ        ɡ                           ݺ       !!.*

*           ǡ           .*

*                  ǡ     ǡ                 ǡ    .*

*             ɺ       ڡ     .*

*               ݡ         ɺ     ޡ        .*

*                            .
                 .*

*     ɡ    .          .*

*          3            3: 5 .*

*                          ɡ       ȡ        .*

*:        ..*

*         180   : "      ɡ    ȡ      ".*

*   (3) : "      ʡ     ǡ         "      :*

*:      .. "     "           Ѻ         ǡ                                ǡ     :            ϡ                  .*

*               .*

*                  ɺ            .*

*               19/3   ""                               .*

*                             2/2.*

*                      !*

*                     ȿ!*

*                                  !*

----------


## Mohamed



----------


## Mohamed



----------


## Mohamed

,      (22011)

----------


## Mohamed

*  -  :*  
*     ͡                 ɡ      ɡ      19                 .*

*ϡ          ӡ   "       25 "       25  ǡ       ɡ       ɡ                   .*

*        ʡ   .           ȡ        : "     ѡ        ɡ    ".*

*: "     "      "                                      .*

----------


## Mohamed

*              ɡ        ʡ        .*

*-      -:                              ߡ       1971   1964.*

*                 ɡ       ɡ            ء    ʡ       ơ           ѡ        .*

*            ʡ             .*

*              ɡ       .*


 ** *            :                    ѡ        ɡ              .* 
* :            ɺ           ɡ                       .*

*         ͺ         ǡ         ɡ              .*

*   76-   -           ɡ         ȡ           :          "2   "         2%               .*

*                ɡ           ̡                .*

*                -     -       .*

*   ơ                   ѡ        ȡ               .*

*       ɡ   60           ѡ   .*

*                ʡ         ɺ                 .*

----------


## Mohamed

* ..  *  

  


*-   :      * 
*-  :  ʡ * 
*- .   :     * 
*- .  :     * 

*: * 
*
*
*                 ѡ                               ɡ       .*

*      76 77          ɡ  88 93           ɡ       189     ѡ       179                 .*

*                              ͡      2005                  .*

*            ɡ   25         ɡ                .*

*                    !!                    .*

**  *                     ǡ                  ǡ                    ѡ                 ʡ      .*

*             ǡ  (62)       ɡ             ɡ      ɺ         :            .*

*    (87)      50%                           ɡ                   (75)     .*

*    (134)  ǡ           Ⱥ        ɡ   .*

*      ѡ               16 ɡ        ɡ                ǡ     ɡ     ء      .*

*:                      ɡ    ϡ            ơ      ɺ    ʡ    ɡ  ѡ ɡ      .*

**  
*          ޡ              ǡ       ʡ     179       ɡ        .* 
*        ϡ       ߡ                  .*

*                     ɡ        ɺ      ޡ     . * 



** * .   ɡ       2005      ɡ                      25 ѡ              ( )          ɡ        ɡ       ɡ         . * 


* "  Ǻ            ɡ             ɡ          ɡ     (79)      ɡ         .*

*      (93)                           ǡ                 ɡ            .*

*                    ɡ                      ڡ       ǡ                  .*

** *   ǡ        ɡ                                    .*

*                                           .*

*       ѡ         Ǻ      ʡ     ѡ          .*
See More:    ɿ   - -

----------


## Mohamed

*"     ɿ"..                   ֡    Ѻ                                      .*

*             ʡ     4 ʡ               ɡ                               .*

*               76     ɡ        ϡ     ɡ        ɡ                   .*

*                   ɡ                  .* 

*                  ȡ                       ɺ                              .*

*             " "        ȡ   179                   ǡ           .*

*          189                                     ѡ       ȡ               ʡ          " 189 "        ϡ            .*

*   -  -       189 "1"                 ɡ         .*

*                    ޡ      Ǻ     ɡ            ɡ            .*

*     19         ѡ     ǡ           .*

----------

